# Solved: Facebook Scrabble not loading



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I am unable to load Facebook Scrabble. Two days ago it said it was closed momentarily due to maintenance. Today it gives me the same message. Yesterday my screen came up with an error message. I really miss not being able to play this as it has provided much enjoyment. Hopefully, there is a suggestion that works for me. I have Windows 7.
I went to download TSB SysInfo just now as TechGuy's instructions tell me but when I went to do it, I was told that this program is not ususally requested and that it could be harmful to my computer. Therefore, I have not downloaded it.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

What does the error message say?

I'm on an unsupported browser to analyze specifically, but what is the error? Do you have an up-to-date browser with all the latest add-ons for web content(Adobe Flash Player, etc.)?

PS: This seems to be a known problem with Facebook's Scrabble app in the past, so it's not just you who has experienced it(even lately).


----------



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish I could remember what the error message said yesterday but I can't. I know it was just a short message. Today the message says, "We'll be right back Sorry, but Scrabble is momentarily down for maintenance. Thank you for your patience!" At the same time, my Facebook tells me that my Scrabble partners are telling me it is my turn. That makes me think the problem is at my end.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

If the problem is just at your end it has to be a problem with the browser you're using, or the add-ons that display the elements/contents of the page and game.

Answer these questions:

1.What browser are you using, and what version?

2.Do you have the latest version of Flash?

If others are playing but you're getting the message it wouldn't make sense, unless the error is specific to your browser.

Also, Facebook posts/messages are scripts(automated code)that give you reminders, invites from others, etc. Are they recent? If not, that doesn't mean it's necessarily only on your part.

Lastly, if it is a real maintenance, nobody would be able to use it. Do you know of any one else who uses it/can use it now?


----------



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I just clicked on one of the Scrabble Request that had been sent to me. Scrabble came up with the note: BOOTFLOW. Token error.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

Try clearing all cookies and such on the browser, and close it, then open it up and log in Facebook again.

Go straight to the app and see what happens.

Also, tell me your browser.


----------



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I just checked my programs and it doesn't list Flash Player. For browsers I use Firefox and Internet Explorer. I don't know how to check what versions of the browsers.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

Adobe Flash Player isn't a "_program_" like you're thinking.

To check what version you have installed, go here: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html


----------



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I have Flash Player 11.3.33.257
Windows 7, 64-bit
Internet Explorer

I removed my cookies. I think that was Internet Explorer. Does this delete all or do I have to go through some process for Firefox as well?


----------



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I found how to remove Firefox cookies and have done that.


----------



## Hildie (Jul 10, 2012)

I have found several people who have problems with Facebook Scrabble. It seems it is not my computer. Thank you.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

You're welcome.

Is the app still not running?


----------

